

Muji Chronotebook -- Innovative new day planner - jkkramer
http://jackcheng.com/stuff-i-love-muji-chronotebook

======
mhb
Maybe make a rubber stamp with that analog clock and make your own
chronotebook page wherever you need one.

~~~
kqr2
Or stickers that you can keep in your notebook.

~~~
tjpick
just use your pencil to draw one

~~~
adldesigner
Nah. I kinda like the clean circle right smack in the middle. I'm thinking
right now about how can I retrofit this into my filofax planner. Very nice
idea. Thanks for sharing the link.

~~~
kqr2
Or you can buy / make a small drafting template:

<http://www.cutting-mats.net/drafting-template-3441.html>

Although the rubber stamp is cool, I don't really want to carry something
extra.

------
hassy
Check this out too: <http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/taskwatch/>

------
Tichy
I love Muji's notebooks anyway. I think I'll try this - luckily, there are
Muji shops in Munich and Berlin, in case anybody is wondering how to get their
wares in Germany.

------
aditya
Picked up a couple. Can a notebook really revolutionize your workflow? Or, is
this just going to turn into more productivity porn?

~~~
adldesigner
Hehe, this comment made me chuckle. :)

~~~
adldesigner
That would make us all a bunch of productivity pervs! :D

------
danw
I tried to find this in the London Muji stores but they don't stock it.
Anybody know where I can find one?

~~~
paulsilver
The EU online store -
[http://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?V=1&Sec=1&Sub=4&...](http://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?V=1&Sec=1&Sub=4&PID=2550&CHK=Y)
and they seem to have quite a few stockists over here:
<http://www.muji.eu/pages/stores.asp?str=UL>

------
ph0rque
now we need one in web app form... :~)

~~~
rglullis
Don't know as as web app, but how long until someone develops a iPhone app?

------
weegee
We walked into Muji in London a couple weeks ago. It's an amazing store. I
ended up buying a few things there that were quite unique and useful.

